# When did you go from 6 to 12 weave poles?



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Marsh is weaving 6 weave poles on a competition base pretty solidly. Solidly enough that I feel comfortable raising criteria to 2 sets of six poles (we are training via the 2x2 method). I have two agility trials planned for this year: One in two weeks at our home club where he practices every Tuesday outdoors on grass and one in December indoors on mats where I have been and trained, but Marsh has not. In October he's entered only in JWW, in December it's JWW and FAST (which is the best class). Novice always, so he'll only encounter 6 poles in competition. 

Should I work him up to 12 poles before or after he finishes Novice?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I did as soon as they could handle six at a time, starting with doing two sets close together (five feet between) and then working up to 12. And sometimes 18. I found that helped them get the footwork down better to do more in a row, and didn't pattern train them to only think six - they work till the end of the poles instead.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I learned 2x2 as well. As soon as she had 6 down really well in terms of getting the entrance from all angles and completing them, I added the next 6. First they were spaced apart so she would do 6, I'd reward, then right into the next 6 and reward. I would run it that way a few times (from different start angles on the first 6) and then scoot the sets about a foot closer to each other. Then I'd have her run through 6, no reward, then through the next 6 and jackpot. Then kept scooting them closer and closer until the sets were together.

Nali was doing 12 amazingly by the time she was even entered into Novice trials. Personally I'd go to 12 as soon as you think he's ready for it.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I would also do it ASAP. We waited, and I think it confused Kimma a bit. The (sort of) good news is that since we have had to take a huge break from agility, I'm sure she will actually be able to pick the 12 up rather quickly. I think Sibe outlined the protocol that I think is the exact Susan Garrett 2x2.


----------

